# Maison Dieu Church, Brechin November 2018



## mookster (Nov 24, 2018)

Another spot I have had on the burner for a while, I checked it out last year but found it sealed so it was good to get in with a little pointer from Brewtal.

Maison Dieu Church was built by Sir George Washington Browne in 1891 in a late classical-neo Georgian style. It has been disused since the 1980s and is in surprisingly decent condition inside for that length of dereliction. The building was put up for auction a couple of years ago and beforehand was unfortunately stripped of much of its interior fixtures including the altar, organ and lights, although they did clear up a lot of the pigeon crap that was piled up all over the place previously.




















































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 24, 2018)

Aye well I remember being there with wolfism may moons ago and pigeon crap was really deep with carcasses. Also strong smell of gas at front doors inside


----------



## HughieD (Nov 24, 2018)

That's a beaut that Mook.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 24, 2018)

This kirk has been on the market since God was a boy, I'm surprised that someone hasn't bought it and tried to do something with it. Nice shots, good to see it's still doable.



Pincheck said:


> Aye well I remember being there with wolfism may moons ago and pigeon crap was really deep with carcasses. Also strong smell of gas at front doors inside


Yup, my photos from here were crap, but haven't been tempted to go back. The atmosphere was disgusting even with a facemask.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 27, 2018)

wolfism said:


> This kirk has been on the market since God was a boy, I'm surprised that someone hasn't bought it and tried to do something with it.



It is Brechin after all! How long has Flicks been boarded up and on the market!?

They have done a bloody good job clearing out all that shite, doesn’t smell nearly as bad these days!


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 27, 2018)

One place where the bird shit was so overpowering you had to step outside. There used to be a couple of ornate chandeliers at one point that were quite cool. I too am surprised it's still sitting vacant.


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2018)

I liked that Mook, well shot, Thanks


----------



## wolfism (Dec 2, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> It is Brechin after all! How long has Flicks been boarded up and on the market!?



Good point. I remember going to Flicks when it was open … that was a while ago! Have had a look at the derelict building a few times since then as it would be interesting to see just how sh*gged it is inside now.

Scat - The pendant lights were gasoliers, it's a shame they seem to have wandered off as gas-powered lights must be very rare these days.


----------



## urbanexplrer (Jan 20, 2019)

Apparently this place is now sold.


----------



## mookster (Jan 24, 2019)

urbanexplrer said:


> Apparently this place is now sold.



It's been sold for ages, it was put in an auction a few years ago.


----------

